
Da Vinci paintings in CryptoWorld - artmartiros
Hey! I&#x27;ve made smt, I think it&#x27;s gonna be interesting.
You can become an owner of Da Vinci paintings which is obviously one-of-a-kind and 100% owned by you. No one can replicate it, take it away, or destroy. 
What do you think about it?
Here is the link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptoartworks.io
======
fagnerbrack
What prevents anybody else from just grabbing a famous painting and build
another website to sell it?

~~~
artmartiros
You're right, nothing hinders. Only the popularity of one compared to others.

